# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  فرق تاثیر معدل یه نمره بیستی با یکی با معدل 16..

## fateme.tehran

مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
http://gozine2.ir/SpecialForms/KarnamehSarasariHtml.aspx?IndexID=142410
مسئله این است...
فرق یه دیپلمه ی ریاضی با دیپلمه ی تجربی تو همینه

----------


## *Yousef*

تازه بنده خدا دیپلمش ریاضیه!!!!

----------


## lightning

> تازه بنده خدا دیپلمش ریاضیه!!!!


خوب به نفعش شد وگرنه وضعش خرابتر بود اگه باهمین معدل دیپ تجربی داشت

----------


## *Yousef*

> خوب به نفعش شد وگرنه وضعش خرابتر بود اگه باهمین معدل دیپ تجربی داشت


منظورم همین بود دیگه....

مملکت گل و بلبل!

----------


## ata.beheshti

برین بچسبین به درصدای کنکورتونننننننننننننن... :Yahoo (79):

----------


## biology115

اوج بی عقلی مسئولین ...

دانش آموز رو نابود میکنن ...

من هنوز موندم ، عقیده اینا از اجرای این 

طرح چی بوده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nasser5190

سلام :Yahoo (19): 
من رشتم انسانی منطقه 3 ام 
دانشگاه علوم قضایی میخواستم برم معدل 16/60
با این تاپیک کلا نا امید شدم بخدا یه حس بدی بهم دست داد :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام
> من رشتم انسانی منطقه 3 ام 
> دانشگاه علوم قضایی میخواستم برم معدل 16/60
> با این تاپیک کلا نا امید شدم بخدا یه حس بدی بهم دست داد


چرا ناامید؟ علوم قضایی کارشناسیش میتونی بری دیگه حله تو انسانی وضع یکم بهتره بجای این حرفا محکم بشين بخون وقتی میری دانشگاه اینو بیشتر درک میکنی

----------


## hanjera

یا ابرفض
 :Yahoo (101): 
خیلی خیلی بد هست....تاره الان تاثیر معدل رو میفهمم :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## optician

> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> مسئله این است...


*دنبال بهونه میگردی برای درس نخوندن*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

عاغا کارنامه های گزینه۲ اشتباهه خیلی مورد داره

----------


## Reza j

به قول یکی از دوستان ***چپ اسب حضرت عباس را برا همین جور جاهاگذاشتن!!!!!

دنبال بهونه نباشید
این را که میگم به عینه دیده ام
بچه های دبیرستانی را میدیدم وقتی حرف از تاثیر معدل می آمد می گفتن حالا بعد یه کاریش میکنیم؛ برا کنکور توپ میخونیم جبران میکنیم
همون بچه ها را سال کنکورشون میدیدم میگفتن حـیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــف که نخوندیم معدلمون بره بالا اگه برگردیم به عقب چنان میترکونیم
دوباره همون بچه ها را در سالی که دانشجو شدن در یه رشته ی بیخود میگفتن حیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــف که برا کنکور نخوندیم درصدامون بره بالا یه رشته خوب قبول شیم اگه برگردیم عقب ...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

شما تو همون صفحه تو گزینه ۲ رتبه بالایی و پایینشو برسی کن معدل یکی۱۹.۵ و یکی ۱۹.۷۷ ولی تفاوت خاصی درصداشون نداره پس زیاد نگران نکنین بچه هارو

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> خوب به نفعش شد وگرنه وضعش خرابتر بود اگه باهمین معدل دیپ تجربی داشت


چرابه نفعش شد؟

----------


## Reza j

> چرابه نفعش شد؟


چون با دیپ ریاضی کنکور تجربی داده!!!
افتاد؟؟؟

----------


## Forgotten

کسی میدونه دقیقا تاثیر معدل توی کنکور چطوره ؟ 

لطفا اگر یه منبع معتبر میدونید که کامل اینو گفته باشه بگید

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> چون با دیپ ریاضی کنکور تجربی داده!!!
> افتاد؟؟؟


اگرکسی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه وکمکورتجربی بده تاثیرمعدلش 18درصده واسه خاطراین میگی؟

----------


## Reza j

> اگرکسی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه وکمکورتجربی بده تاثیرمعدلش 18درصده واسه خاطراین میگی؟


بله داداش
توی تصویر پیوست شده توسط استارتر هم مشخصه(قسمت میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی)

----------


## A.Z

به نظر من خیلی تاثیر مخربی نداشت! البته باید توجه داشته باشید که داریم یه معدل "20" رو مبنا مقایسه میزاریم!
تلاش اون آقا واقعا ستودنیه...ایشون همشهری ما هستن و الان دانشجوی پزشکی بوشهر(روزانه)

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> بله داداش
> توی تصویر پیوست شده توسط استارتر هم مشخصه(قسمت میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی)


یک سوال کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشته باشه وبخادکنکورتجربی بده.این 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی واسش میشه چنددرصد؟

----------


## nasser5190

> چرا ناامید؟ علوم قضایی کارشناسیش میتونی بری دیگه حله تو انسانی وضع یکم بهتره بجای این حرفا محکم بشين بخون وقتی میری دانشگاه اینو بیشتر درک میکنی


درسته میتونم برم ولی من اگه مثلا زیر 1500 بیارم همین معدل لعنتی من که 16.60 هستش 
منو شاید 3000به بالا کنه :Yahoo (2): 
باز به امید خدا
اتفاقا همه درسام جز دینی(شااااااااید)تا نوروز تموم کنم
ولی میترسم باز همه چی یادم بره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## daniad

با شناختی که ازش دارم فک کنم منظور استارتر این بود که تاثیر معدل همچین مهمم نیست  :Yahoo (4): 

این حرفا دیگه اهمیت نداره چون کار از کار گذشته و فقط نا امید میکنه الان 
تنها راه شما دیگه کنکوره و کاریشم نمیشه کرد 
فرض کنید افتادین تو دره ای که اونورتون مرگه و اینورتون مسیر صعب العبور 
کاریش نمیتونید کنید حسرتم فایده نداره 
فقط میتونید قوی باشید و یه کاریش کنید که زنده بمونین با غرور 
یا بمیرین ! 
ضعیفای بدبخت میمیرن 
از این گذشتی یه جا دیگه می رینی 
چون دنیا جا آدما ضعیف نیست 
مگر اینکه محکم و مغرور ...

----------


## fateme.tehran

> *دنبال بهونه میگردی برای درس نخوندن*


اگر تاپیک های بنده رو مشاهده بفرمایی از صفحه ی شخصیم کاملا متوجه میشی که منظور من این مطلبی که شما میفرمایی نیس.از تاپیک شگفتی ساز های کنکور الی آخر...
درمورد تاثیر معدل دو رشته ی ریاضی و تجربی قصد صحبت داشتم برای ترمیم معدل..
لطفا قضاوت بی جا و سرخود نفرمایین.
باتشکر

----------


## fateme.tehran

> کسی میدونه دقیقا تاثیر معدل توی کنکور چطوره ؟ 
> 
> لطفا اگر یه منبع معتبر میدونید که کامل اینو گفته باشه بگید


*تاثیر معدل کتبی سوم در کنکور 95-96 تغییر نمی کند+ معدل پیش دانشگاهی (سال چهارم) 5% تاثیر خواهد داشت* ** تا کنون بحث های زیادی در مورد افزایش  تاثیر معدل از 25 درصد به 35 درصد در کنکور 96 وجود داشت که با اعلامیه ای  که سازمان ستجش منتشر کرد، مشخص شد که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی سال سوم در  کنکور 95-96 همان 25 درصد خواهد بود و تغییری نمی کند.
اما نکته مهم در این  اعلامیه تاثیر 5 درصدی نمره نهایی سال چهارم (پیش دانشگاهی) است که برای  اولین بار در کنکور تاثیر داده خواهد شد. پیش بینی می شود این تاثیر 5  درصدی به مرور زمان افزایش یابد.
*این تاثیر در کنکور 95 به صورت تاثیر مثبت و در کنکور 96 به صورت تاثیر مستقیم و قطعی خواهد بود*
 در ادامه سازمان سنجش برخی جزئیات را مشخص کرده که در ادامه مطلب به آن اشاره می شود.
   بدینوسیله به اطلاع کلیه داوطلبان  آزمون های سراسری سال 1395 و سال 1396 می رساند؛ براساس مصوبه چهارمین جلسه  شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مورخ 1394/6/28 و در راستای اجرای قانون «سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور» مصوب 10/6/1392 مجلس  شورای اسلامی، میزان و نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 1395 و  سال 1396 به شرح ذیل می باشد:
*1- آزمون سراسری سال 1395* 
 الف- آن دسته از دیپلمه های ریاضی و  فیزیک، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی و علوم و معارف اسلامی که دیپلم خود را از  سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و امتحانات یک یا چند درس آنها به صورت  نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بوده و  سوابق تحصیلی موجود دیپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به میزان حداکثر 25 درصد  به نسبت سوابق تحصیلی موجود داوطلب و به صورت*تأثیرقطعی* در نمره کل نهایی آنان لحاظ می شود. 
 ب- داوطلبان دارای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی  ریاضی و فیزیک، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی، علوم و معارف اسلامی و هنر که  مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی خود را از سال تحصیلی 91-1390 به بعد اخذ کرده اند و امتحانات یک یا چند درس آنها به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بوده و سوابق تحصیلی موجود *دوره پیش دانشگاهی* (صرفا  نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است) به میزان  حداکثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصیلی موجود داوطلب و به صورت*تأثیر مثبت* در نمره کل نهایی آنان لحاظ می شود.
*تذکر:* برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف وب، هردو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.

*2- آزمون سراسری سال 1396* 
 الف- آن دسته از دیپلمه های ریاضی و  فیزیک، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی و علوم و معارف اسلامی که دیپلم خود را از  سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و امتحانات یک یا چند درس آنها به صورت  نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بوده و  سوابق تحصیلی موجود دیپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به میزان حداکثر 25 درصد  به نسبت سوابق تحصیلی موجود داوطلب و به صورت*تأثیرقطعی* در نمره کل نهایی آنان لحاظ می شود. 
 ب- داوطلبان دارای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی و فیزیک، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی، علوم و معارف اسلامی و هنر که *مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی* خود را از سال تحصیلی 91-1390  به بعد اخذ کرده اند و امتحانات یک یا چند درس آنها به صورت نهایی، سراسری  و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بوده و سوابق تحصیلی  موجود دوره پیش دانشگاهی (صرفا نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و  کشوری برگزار شده است) به میزان حداکثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصیلی موجود  داوطلب و به صورت *تأثیر قطعی* در نمره کل نهایی آنان لحاظ می شود.









که total
تعداد کل سوالات هستش...

----------


## Ali.psy

> درسته میتونم برم ولی من اگه مثلا زیر 1500 بیارم همین معدل لعنتی من که 16.60 هستش 
> منو شاید 3000به بالا کنه
> باز به امید خدا
> اتفاقا همه درسام جز دینی(شااااااااید)تا نوروز تموم کنم
> ولی میترسم باز همه چی یادم بره


ببین رشتت انسانیه باید تلاشتو بکنی ونترسی با ترسیدن به جایی نمیرسی فقط وضعت بدتر میشه همین داوطلبایی هستن معدلشون مث تو هست ولی انقد زحمت میکشن تا بتونن به بهترین رتبه مدنظر برسن

----------


## کتی ملیح

با توجه به این بحثا،یه سوال دارم :Yahoo (77): 

معدل 13 ریاضی بهتره برای کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن یا معدل 16 تجربی برای کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## khaan

> با توجه به این بحثا،یه سوال دارم
> 
> معدل 13 ریاضی بهتره برای کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن یا معدل 16 تجربی برای کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن؟


13اگر طرف درس زیست شناسی رو در کنکور بالا بزنه دیپلم ریاضیش بهتر هست.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

یک سوال کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشته باشه وبخادکنکورتجربی بده.این 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی واسش میشه چنددرصد؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> یک سوال کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشته باشه وبخادکنکورتجربی بده.این 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی واسش میشه چنددرصد؟


??????????????????????

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Reza j

> یک سوال کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشته باشه وبخادکنکورتجربی بده.این 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی واسش میشه چنددرصد؟


فعلا من که ندیدم دقیق این مورد را اعلام کنن
اما نزدیک کنکور در پیک سنجش دقیقا میزان تاثیرات را میذاره.
ضمنا برا امسال هم فقط به صورت مثبت تاثیر داده میشه

----------


## mpaarshin

واقعا معدل خیلی ناجور تاثیر داره تو رتبه کسی که معدلش پایینه صد در صد باید بیخیال دانشگاههای خوب و رشته های خوب بشه

----------


## lightning

> واقعا معدل خیلی ناجور تاثیر داره تو رتبه کسی که معدلش پایینه صد در صد باید بیخیال دانشگاههای خوب و رشته های خوب بشه



یعنی رسما اگه کسی تا حالا خونده باشه معدلش پایین باشه بیاد این جملهرو ببینه بزرگترین ضدحال عمرش میشه  :Yahoo (23): 
حالا چی می شه یکم روحیه بدید

----------


## mpaarshin

> یعنی رسما اگه کسی تا حالا خونده باشه معدلش پایین باشه بیاد این جملهرو ببینه بزرگترین ضدحال عمرش میشه 
> حالا چی می شه یکم روحیه بدید


ولمون کن بابا همش امیدواری الکی واقعیت همینه کسی که بخواد بخونه به حرف من نگاه نمیکنه میخونه

----------


## lightning

> ولمون کن بابا همش امیدواری الکی واقعیت همینه کسی که بخواد بخونه به حرف من نگاه نمیکنه میخونه


 با خودتم مشکل داری

----------


## کـاملیـا

> واقعا معدل خیلی ناجور تاثیر داره تو رتبه کسی که معدلش پایینه صد در صد باید بیخیال دانشگاههای خوب و رشته های خوب بشه


*O.o عجبـــا پس همین مورد معجــزه بوده*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *O.o عجبـــا پس همین مورد معجــزه بوده*


این موردم معلوم نیست خیلی موثق باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> با خودتم مشکل داری


تو خوبی

----------


## *Yousef*

> واقعا معدل خیلی ناجور تاثیر داره تو رتبه کسی که معدلش پایینه صد در صد باید بیخیال دانشگاههای خوب و رشته های خوب بشه


اینطوریا هم نیست, یکی مثل من درسته ک معدلش پایینه ولی از اونطرف سهمیه بومی داره , وضعیت ها متفاوته دوست عزیز, اما چیزی ک مشخصه با معدل زیر 16 رتبه ی زیر 2000 خیلی خیلی سخته.

----------


## a.moghaddam

دوستان واقعا معدل خیلی مهمه مخصوصا تجربی

----------


## mpaarshin

خدا کنه این ترمیم تو خرداد اجرایی شه مردیم بابا

----------


## biology115

> خدا کنه این ترمیم تو خرداد اجرایی شه مردیم بابا


من از یه شخص موثق پرسیدم

میگه احتمال 80 درصد برسه ...

خبرهای خوبی در راه است ...

----------


## mahdi100

خرداد اجرا میشه نگران نباشید.

----------


## mpaarshin

> من از یه شخص موثق پرسیدم
> 
> میگه احتمال 80 درصد برسه ...
> 
> خبرهای خوبی در راه است ...


از کی پرسیدی؟
والا ما امروز زنگ زدیم گفتن شاید بشه شاید نشه

----------


## biology115

> از کی پرسیدی؟
> والا ما امروز زنگ زدیم گفتن شاید بشه شاید نشه


من نگفتم حتما ...

من گفتم احتمال 80 درصد یعنی 20 درصد احتمال داره نشه ...

----------


## erifia

سلام دوستان
من الان سال سومم و امتحانات ترم اول رو خراب کردم ولی میخوام برای نوبت دوم که نهایی هست بشینم بخونم حالا اگه نمره خوبی توی امتحانات نهایی بگیرم میخوام بدونم این امتحانات ترم اول که الان خراب کردم کلا تاثیری داره اگه تاثیری داره تاثیر تو چیه و کجاست

----------


## کـاملیـا

> سلام دوستان
> من الان سال سومم و امتحانات ترم اول رو خراب کردم ولی میخوام برای نوبت دوم که نهایی هست بشینم بخونم حالا اگه نمره خوبی توی امتحانات نهایی بگیرم میخوام بدونم این امتحانات ترم اول که الان خراب کردم کلا تاثیری داره اگه تاثیری داره تاثیر تو چیه و کجاست


تاثیر نداره

----------


## azar7592

> سلام دوستان
> من الان سال سومم و امتحانات ترم اول رو خراب کردم ولی میخوام برای نوبت دوم که نهایی هست بشینم بخونم حالا اگه نمره خوبی توی امتحانات نهایی بگیرم میخوام بدونم این امتحانات ترم اول که الان خراب کردم کلا تاثیری داره اگه تاثیری داره تاثیر تو چیه و کجاست


عین خیالت نباشه درس یخون که نهایی فوق العاده مهمه

----------


## erifia

> عین خیالت نباشه درس یخون که نهایی فوق العاده مهمه


باورم نمیشه یعنی ترم اول اپسیلونی توی هیچیو هیج کجا تاثیر نداره
خیلی خوشحال شدم

----------


## mpaarshin

> من نگفتم حتما ...
> 
> من گفتم احتمال 80 درصد یعنی 20 درصد احتمال داره نشه ...


حالا اون شخص مطمئن هستش؟؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> اوج بی عقلی مسئولین ...
> 
> دانش آموز رو نابود میکنن ...
> 
> من هنوز موندم ، عقیده اینا از اجرای این 
> 
> طرح چی بوده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این عقیده از نماینده های پرتلاش و باسواد خودمون دراومده که بهشون رای دادیم رفتن مجلس

----------


## aCe

> این عقیده از نمـ.ـاینـ.ـده های پرتلاش و باسواد خودمون دراومده که بهشون رای دادیم رفتن مجلس


گل گفتی  :Y (633): 
من تو عمرم به هیچ نمـ.ـاینـ.ـده ای رای ندادم  :Y (696):

----------


## biology115

> حالا اون شخص مطمئن هستش؟؟


دوست عزیز همه چیز دست رئیس آموزش و پرورش هست ...

اگه ایشون بخواد اجراش کنه ، ملت 70 میلیونی نمیتونه کاری کنه

اگرم نخواد اجراش کنه بازم ملت 70 میلیونی نمیتونه کاری کنه ...

ولی احتمالا خرداد اجرا میشه ...

دیگه صبرم یه حدی داره بخدا ...

----------


## optician

> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> http://gozine2.ir/SpecialForms/KarnamehSarasariHtml.aspx?IndexID=142410
> مسئله این است...
> فرق یه دیپلمه ی ریاضی با دیپلمه ی تجربی تو همینه


من معدل 16 رو با تخمین رتبه گزینه 2 زدم رتبه حدود 1400 تا 1600 نشون داد... این معدل 16 فقط تاثیر منفی داشته اونم در حد 200 رتبه...
معدل 20 هم کمی تاثیر مثبت داشته در حد همون 200 رتبه...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

محض اطلاع دوستان رئیس جمهور پیج داره تو توئیتر
ادرسشم hassanrouhani@ یا rouhani_ir@ هستش.بنظر من اینطوری عمل کنیم بهتره . این برادرمون وزیر آموزش پرورش خستس میفهمی خسسسسته!!

----------


## afshar

(تقابل تماشایی تلاش و کسب درصدهایی بالا در مقابل معدل بسیار پایین_  برای مشاهده در سایز بزرگ تر بروی تصویر کلیک کنید)

----------


## Ali.N

سلام
باید بگم که بله اینجور چیزا هست
اما!!!
کسی که میخواد جای خوب قبول شه اینا براش اهمیت نداره
اینا همش بهونس
مرد اونه که با وجود تمام سختی ها به هدفش برسه وگرنه همه تو ناز و نعمت میتونن به همه چی برسن!!!
نا امید نشو

----------


## idealist

> سلام
> باید بگم که بله اینجور چیزا هست
> اما!!!
> کسی که میخواد جای خوب قبول شه اینا براش اهمیت نداره
> اینا همش بهونس
> مرد اونه که با وجود تمام سختی ها به هدفش برسه وگرنه همه تو ناز و نعمت میتونن به همه چی برسن!!!
> نا امید نشو


*نگو مومن...نگو...
حرفت مثل این میمونه که تو مسابقه دو 100 متر که اختلاف رقابت ها تو چند صدم ثانیه هست ، شما رو 25 متر عقب تر از بقیه قرار بدن ، بعد بهت بگن کسی که واقعا میخاد موفق بشه به این چیزا اهمیت نمیده ، اینا همش بهونست*

----------


## Ali.N

> *نگو مومن...نگو...
> حرفت مثل این میمونه که تو مسابقه دو 100 متر که اختلاف رقابت ها تو چند صدم ثانیه هست ، شما رو 25 متر عقب تر از بقیه قرار بدن ، بعد بهت بگن کسی که واقعا میخاد موفق بشه به این چیزا اهمیت نمیده ، اینا همش بهونست*


مگه تو کنکور فقط شمارو عقب میزارن؟همه عقبن و همه در یک سطح(البته بعضیا خوب سهمیه دارن)
بعدشم اره دیگه تو مسابقات ماشین نفرات اول تا سوم از همه عقب ترن دیگه!!!
واقعا اینا بهونس!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> (تقابل تماشایی تلاش و کسب درصدهایی بالا در مقابل معدل بسیار پایین_  برای مشاهده در سایز بزرگ تر بروی تصویر کلیک کنید)


بله تو ریاضی امکانش هست ولی تو تجربی خیر تعداد داوطلبا و میانگین درصدا رو حساب کنید دیگه

----------


## A.Z

> بله تو ریاضی امکانش هست ولی تو تجربی خیر تعداد داوطلبا و میانگین درصدا رو حساب کنید دیگه


تو دنبال بهونه ای و همینطور حاشیه معدل...زیادی تاثیرش رو بولد کردی!! بنابراین بحث کردن تو این مورد با تو فایده نداره. یه چنتایی راه بیشتر نداری! ؛
میتونی کلا بیخیال درس بشی!
میتونی بری دیپ مجدد بگیری...
میتونی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی (بعدهااا)...
*میتونی بیخیال این چیزا بشی و برای کنکور بخونی!!!
انتخاب کن.در هر حال موفق پاشی!

----------


## GHZO7

> تو دنبال بهونه ای و همینطور حاشیه معدل...زیادی تاثیرش رو بولد کردی!! بنابراین بحث کردن تو این مورد با تو فایده نداره. یه چنتایی راه بیشتر نداری! ؛
> میتونی کلا بیخیال درس بشی!
> میتونی بری دیپ مجدد بگیری...
> میتونی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی (بعدهااا)...
> *میتونی بیخیال این چیزا بشی و برای کنکور بخونی!!!
> انتخاب کن.در هر حال موفق پاشی!


لایک برا دو خط قرمز

----------


## mpaarshin

> تو دنبال بهونه ای و همینطور حاشیه معدل...زیادی تاثیرش رو بولد کردی!! بنابراین بحث کردن تو این مورد با تو فایده نداره. یه چنتایی راه بیشتر نداری! ؛
> میتونی کلا بیخیال درس بشی!
> میتونی بری دیپ مجدد بگیری...
> میتونی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی (بعدهااا)...
> *میتونی بیخیال این چیزا بشی و برای کنکور بخونی!!!
> انتخاب کن.در هر حال موفق پاشی!


حق داری..چون معدلت خوبه دلت خوشه و آرومی کم بود میفهمیدی چی میگذره بهت هیچکس هیج مدرکی مث کارنامه های گزینه دو از کسی که معدلش بد بوده و رتبش خوب شده تو تجربی نداره حتی یدونه هم نیست

----------


## A.Z

> حق داری..چون معدلت خوبه دلت خوشه و آرومی کم بود میفهمیدی چی میگذره بهت هیچکس هیج مدرکی مث کارنامه های گزینه دو از کسی که معدلش بد بوده و رتبش خوب شده تو تجربی نداره حتی یدونه هم نیست


متاسفانه مشکل تو اینه که فقط دنبال نمونه ای! داری دنبال مثال میگردی...از این نمونه ها خیلی زیاده...دقیق یادم نیست ولی فکر میکنم رتبه طرف شده بود حدودا 1300
یکی از بچه های شهر خودمون با معدل 14 فکر میکنم...دقیق نميدونم چند شده بود ولی زیر 15 بود کتبی."تجربی"فقط هم سنجش میرفت گویا. ایشون الان دانشجوی دندان اراک هستن! تنها کاری که کرد این بود که برای کنکور  عالی کار کرد! همین...
دسترسی بهش ندارم ولی اگه احیانا تونستم،حتما عکس کارنامش رو برات میگیرم.
اصن اینا به کنار...اگه مثال هم نبود(که هست :Yahoo (4):  ولی حالا...)  سعی کن تو مثال بشی!! بیخیال شو رفیق...بچسب به خود کنکور
من 17 شدم ولی بخدا اگه 12 هم میشدم بازم بیخیالش میشدم!( بیخیال تاثیر معدل رو میگمااا!! سوء تراکم نشه یه وقت  :Yahoo (4):   ) 
خود دانی/یاحق

----------

